# Need ideas for sticker mods!



## OliverSW (Feb 11, 2015)

So i just recently modded my guanlong into a ruben king cube and i am in love with the result. It was super easy and i want to start some more cool ones. Any ideas? I know some can get super complicated, and i may be up for that later. Any ideas for now will help. Thanks!

also, i recently modded a rubiks brand into a house cube and am also in love with that result too. watch RedKB's video on it and you may want to try it yourself. I would recommend using a lan lan though, not rubiks. also, you can get awesome stickers for it from oliver's stickers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR-66C_sw_A

http://oliverstickers.com/picture-stickers/unique-picture-stickers/cube-house-normal-or-bermuda.html


----------



## JemFish (Feb 11, 2015)

A blind man's cube: each face has a certain touchable pattern so a blind man can solve it.


----------



## OliverSW (Feb 11, 2015)

JemFish said:


> A blind man's cube: each face has a certain touchable pattern so a blind man can solve it.



thanks so much for the idea but im looking more for mods that i can do by just cutting stickers, not like arrow cubes or symbol cubes or textured cubes.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 11, 2015)

JemFish said:


> A blind man's cube: each face has a certain touchable pattern so a blind man can solve it.



It's been done a few times.

Here's one


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 11, 2015)

OliverSW said:


> thanks so much for the idea but im looking more for mods that i can do by just* cutting stickers*, not like arrow cubes or symbol cubes or textured cubes.


What do you mean?


----------



## OliverSW (Feb 11, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> What do you mean?



Having a regular set of 3x3 stickers and cutting them into various shapes to make a design


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 11, 2015)

But wouldn't you have to cut the cube as well to make the stickers fit?


----------



## OliverSW (Feb 11, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> But wouldn't you have to cut the cube as well to make the stickers fit?



no. take the maru ruben king cube for example. i made my own by taking a corner sticker and cutting it in half along the diagonal. i did this for the centers and several other corners. this is what i wish to do but in a different design and maybe with more colors

http://thecubicle.us/maru-special-patterns-p-3747.html


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 12, 2015)

I see. Try making a Ghost Cube, but that will require modding the cube as well.


----------

